#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Война миров.

## Вао

Товарищи буддисты и им сочувствующие не ходите на этот фильм. Он абсолютно не буддийский. Весь фильм инопланетяне гоняли людей, как кроликов и мочили их, как мух. После просмотра этого фильма жить не хочется.  :Mad:     Вот бы парочку джедаев туда направить. Они бы тут же все инопланетные триножники порубили бы световыми мечами. А злобному Эникену даже меча ненадо. Он бы их голыми руками разорвал. Ну вообщем не советую смотреть.   :Smilie: 

З.Ы.

----------


## Граакль

Лошадью, лошадью ходи!   :Smilie:

----------

